
Chess AI LeelaChessZero Defeated in a Bullet Game by Andrew Tang - yiransheng
https://clips.twitch.tv/RefinedAverageLaptopRedCoat
======
loser777
Unfortunately it looks like the hardware acceleration used by the AI is
_relatively_ modest in this case: 6660K, GTX 1060.

I wonder what the strength improvement would be with just a beefier single
node machine.

